# neutering



## spaiva (Feb 19, 2010)

hey, I have this problem but its not really a problem I have a 6 month old male and want to get him neutered,But I've herd story's that they tend to get on the heavy side. I've also herd they become a totally different dog, and i know u can control this with exericse and stuff like that. can anyone help


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My neutered male is the same hyper dog in excellent shape  Hes not worked out either, just runs the yard.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

he will be fine if you neuter him now. he wont develope the nasty male habits like marking or humping


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> he will be fine if you neuter him now. he wont develope the nasty male habits like marking or humping


Actually they can still develop those issues and many think it will make them less DA and thats not true either.

Humping is often a dominance issue.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah, I know that. we have had males snipped before they were 5 months and they were all fine and frankly I see nothing wrong with getting them done young if they are just house pets and not used for anything.all our early neutered dogs are all healthy dogs with no issues. now we had a setter who was done later on and he has alot of marking issues. he was done at about 3 years old and he had time to imbed the issue of marking. he is now 9 and still has this issue even with training from a trainer.

as for aggressive, I knew that before hand aswell as the domanant humping........but a none altered male is more prone to humping due to maturing and hormones.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Just B/C you neuter or spay an animal does not change them but the fact they can make any puppies. You will still have the same dog. Vets tell you this so they can sell you on sterilizing your pet. Not that sterilizing is BAD B/C it is not. It just a ploy to help owner with there problems. 

Most dogs that become heavy from being sterilized are Labs, retrievers, cockers. Due to the thyroid problems in the breeds.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

There are alot of different articles out there that state certain things. The only things mentioned that I cared about was the dog growing bigger, because that was the only thing that was consistent amongst everything I read. So I would suggest that you read various sources and weigh the pros and cons. 

Personally... I would wait til he's at least 1.5 years old.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had all of my male dogs done by 6mos of age. The rescues are done when ever they get here so that age varies. I have not noticed anything different about the dog except most if neutered young do not lift their leg when peeing. This was dispelled with DaVinci who was neuterd at 4mos and this last month at age 2 1/2 yr started lifting his leg.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NesOne said:


> There are alot of different articles out there that state certain things. The only things mentioned that I cared about was the dog growing bigger, because that was the only thing that was consistent amongst everything I read. So I would suggest that you read various sources and weigh the pros and cons.
> 
> Personally... I would wait til he's at least 1.5 years old.


As I agree on what s/he is saying I dont agree with a 1.5 years. I know on my Presa's Contract they can not sterilize a male puppy until it is a year old due to the FACT I want them to get the hormones for proper size. Vets will tell you this is a myth but breeders of LARGE dogs will tell you time and time again that it is not .. Hormones were put there for a reason they state a lot of what the body is going to be.

I know personally regarding my last Presa litter. All my pups came to size but one. The lady who bought him didnt care about my contract and neutered him at 5 months. So all my female dogs got to 95/100 lbs & males got to 105/115 out of that litter but one. The one that lady neutered early he was 92 lbs for a male .. that is not standards by any means.

Most of your smaller breeds do not need to be kepts from being sterilized after a 8 months old. B/c most males go into there maturity levels around 6 months of age. Most females go into it around 8 to 12 months of age

Like most species of males, the development of sexual characteristics is dependent on the production of testosterone by the testes. These sex characteristics include increased muscle mass, penile enlargement, anal hypertrophy, and development of a gland at the base of the tail.

So neutering a male at 8 to 12 months would be a perfect time to sterilize the animal.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have two dogs to prove that early neutering doesn't change or improve a dog's behavior like the general public/vets like to say. My chihuahua was neutered at 8 months and humps anything with fur and legs he even humps the cats and he marks any place he goes even when he doesnt have any pee left he keeps trying (he is housetrained however). My first dog Pluto grew taller, lankier and his dog agression and instability increased by age. If you are not planning to compete with your dog and or improve the breed fix your dog when the dog is fully mature. If you cannot properly contain your dog and he may get loose or get a household dog pregnat/mate please fix it ASAP.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am sorry but i neuter early because frankly, I do what 'I' want to do not what the vets tell me. I never once had a vet tell me or try to sell me a snipping or spaying of any of my dogs. I think it is largly PERSONAL choice on whether someone neuters early or later. I rather like the early and never had any issues, no growth issues no nothing...I think it depends on the dog and genetics aswell. but what do I know........I'm a brain dead idiot that knows nothing on here. *Shrugs*


If you wanna wait thats cool, if you wanna neuter now thats cool..either way it is helping rid the breeding of dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> As I agree on what s/he is saying I dont agree with a 1.5 years. I know on my Presa's Contract they can not sterilize a male puppy until it is a year old due to the FACT I want them to get the hormones for proper size. Vets will tell you this is a myth but breeders of LARGE dogs will tell you time and time again that it is not .. Hormones were put there for a reason they state a lot of what the body is going to be.
> 
> I know personally regarding my last Presa litter. All my pups came to size but one. The lady who bought him didnt care about my contract and neutered him at 5 months. So all my female dogs got to 95/100 lbs & males got to 105/115 out of that litter but one. The one that lady neutered early he was 92 lbs for a male .. that is not standards by any means.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I agree with waiting a bit before you neuter/spay and animal. It is important to development that they are not done too young.
If you have a puppy who is young and you are having behavior issues then I can justify doing it early but waiting is best.

Getting them neutered is not going to change personality but will decrease sex drive and most of the negatives associated with it. I have still had neutered males throw fits and act just as bad as an intact male when a bitch comes onto season. It just depends on the dog really. also it will not make them fat like Deb said that is due to other issues or the lack of proper care by the owner.
What I do see a lot is people that get the dogs spay/neutered then start to have behavior issues like DA, HA or other things going on. That has nothing to do with the actual spay/neuter it has to do with the dog starting to mature. Dog will start to mature around 10 months to 2 years it just depends on breed and that particular dog. If you see behavior issues it is not due to being fixed it is just maturity.


----------

